# Lace Alumitone Deathbucker?



## defchime (Nov 22, 2009)

I just found this pickup browsing the GC website, it looks sweet and the alumitone pickups seem interesting.

So, has anyone heard of these or tried the deathbucker or any other alimutone pickups? 

It could be my next choice if not a warpig.

c'mon 50 views and no replies!!?!??!

Id really like to learn more about these from a person whos used em. Even if you've got info about the company i'd like to know.

please help.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 22, 2009)

I doubt anyone here has messed with them. I just passed a picture of them and remembered seeing them but never really looking into them and was about to make a thread since I don't recall them ever being mentioned here. 

Looks like the deathbuckers new, I'm curious if anyone has used alumitones in general? They claim to do basically the same thing as Q-tuners excluding the being able to adjust the pole pieces since there are none. Been looking for an alternative to Q-tuners since they are so freaking expensive and getting worse 
*

So anyone ever gotten to try out any alumitones? *

Theres like no videos on youtube.


----------



## defchime (Nov 22, 2009)

I think I might have to grab a deathbucker and try it out since it seems like i'll be the first to have used them lol.

there is a few samples n the Lace site, but they dont show me anything awesome about the pickup or terrible....they basically just say "hey these pickups work" lol


----------



## defchime (Dec 1, 2009)

BUMP! 

someones gotta know something about Lace pickups


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 1, 2009)

I know a guy who got a Moser custom withalumitones. He loves them.

Other than that, I dont know much lol.

But seriously. Its an awesome guitar. Check it out.
Custom SS ST Owner: David Larson


----------



## defchime (Dec 1, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I know a guy who got a Moser custom withalumitones. He loves them.
> 
> Other than that, I dont know much lol.
> 
> ...



does this guy play some type of death metal or heavyness? Thats all I really care about right now, for the bridge at least. 

p.s Joe, New malo is sounding fucking amaizing...im really looking forward for that shit. I hope you guys are able to tour this time around.


----------



## headibanez (Dec 1, 2009)

do they have a 7 version?


----------



## Rocco Ruthless (Dec 2, 2009)

I have heard nothing but great things about Lace. (Although I haven't actually heard them in person) I almost bought a pair about six years ago. All I can remember from back then is that the company had a really good name from everyone who knew about them, comparable to my recent exposure to Bareknuckle pickups.. not necessarily a household name but gets excellent reviews. I would say give them a shot and post a review on here.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a Lace Sensor Dually red/silver in the bridge of my futura currently and it sounds great. The alumitones are a whole different deal though, so I can't comment on them, however I can say that you can't really go wrong with Lace Pickups if you ask me


----------



## Hallic (Sep 26, 2010)

Sorry for upping this topic. But i want to share the followign vids from utube about these alimunitone pickups. I think the design(looks) of them are really cool. And the sound is quite excelent(really clear).

Clean:
YouTube - Lace Alumitone vs Lundgren Heaven 57 Clean

Distor:
YouTube - Lace Alumitone vs Lundgren Heaven 57 Dist


would be great for everyone who likes to clean(ish) i think. The Deathbuckers might also be great for down-tuned guitars due to to extende frequentie response


----------



## sevenstringj (Sep 26, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Been looking for an alternative to Q-tuners



SGD Pickups

Haven't tried them. Heard about them on talkbass.com. Wish I had heard of them before.


----------



## ola_strandberg (Sep 26, 2010)

Hallic said:


> Sorry for upping this topic. But i want to share the followign vids from utube about these alimunitone pickups. I think the design(looks) of them are really cool. And the sound is quite excelent(really clear).
> 
> Clean:
> YouTube - Lace Alumitone vs Lundgren Heaven 57 Clean
> ...



I just noticed this post since I'm a heavy (actually I use them for their low weight...) user of Alumitones. I just wanted to let you know that the Alumitones in my video clips with comparisons are the regular Alumitones and not the Deathbuckers. I tried to get some Deathbuckers a while ago, but the order got messed up and I ended up with the regular ones after all.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Sep 28, 2010)

they mention at the bottom of their page that they can do custom stuff. ive considered asking them about a passive 8 string sized alumitone but i really dont have $150-$200 to toss toward an experiment right now


----------



## xwmucradiox (Sep 29, 2010)

I wonder if "custom" extends to a completely different housing like that. I bet it would require a whole new machined body style that would up the price significantly.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 29, 2010)

I almost purchased an Alumitone single to go between my Liiquifire / D-Sonic but went with a Futureliner instead. Ive been curious about both but price and the shielding swayed my decision. How are the alumitones at picking up RF interference (good/bad)?


----------



## ola_strandberg (Sep 29, 2010)

Mordacain said:


> I almost purchased an Alumitone single to go between my Liiquifire / D-Sonic but went with a Futureliner instead. Ive been curious about both but price and the shielding swayed my decision. How are the alumitones at picking up RF interference (good/bad)?



My experience is that the Alumitones are very quiet - much more so than conventional humbuckers, regardless of if they are "single" or "humbucker" size. They are all built on the same technology, just different sizes, and it's the area of the aluminium that colors the sound (so I've been told).


----------



## Gameboypdc (Sep 29, 2010)

I actually have the deathbucker in my custom jackson guitar and I have to say it's pretty nice, its really really hot so I wouldn't stand to close too a speaker cab. I noticed that it can and will feedback easy just when I was standing near my studio monitors.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 29, 2010)

Worst. Demo. Ever.


----------



## ola_strandberg (Oct 1, 2010)

I have uploaded four clips of my new 7-string on my YouTube channel at YouTube - olastrandberg's Channel This guitar is equipped with two Aluma 90 pickups - i.e. regular 6-string pickups - which worked out just fine due to their width.


----------



## Razzy (Oct 1, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Worst. Demo. Ever.




Some people should not have access to the internet. 

Edit:

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 2, 2010)

ola_strandberg said:


> I just noticed this post since I'm a heavy (actually I use them for their low weight...) user of Alumitones. I just wanted to let you know that the Alumitones in my video clips with comparisons are the regular Alumitones and not the Deathbuckers. I tried to get some Deathbuckers a while ago, but the order got messed up and I ended up with the regular ones after all.


 
is that you playing in those vids? i really enjoyed the playing and the tone. that alumitone in the neck is so incredibly smooth, i liked it better than the lundgren.

ah fuck it, im going to email the lace company(?) and ask them how much if would be to get an 8 string sized pup. i either read on their website or in another alumitone thread that since these are made of aluminum, they are cut with water jets. so getting one cut to a different size in theory shouldnt jack the price up too high.

now i just wonder if i do get one for the neck position on my 8, if it will mix well with the cepheus bridge.


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 2, 2010)

Razzy said:


> Some people should not have access to the internet.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



wtf HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHH


----------



## ola_strandberg (Oct 2, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> is that you playing in those vids? i really enjoyed the playing and the tone. that alumitone in the neck is so incredibly smooth, i liked it better than the lundgren.
> 
> ah fuck it, im going to email the lace company(?) and ask them how much if would be to get an 8 string sized pup. i either read on their website or in another alumitone thread that since these are made of aluminum, they are cut with water jets. so getting one cut to a different size in theory shouldnt jack the price up too high.
> 
> now i just wonder if i do get one for the neck position on my 8, if it will mix well with the cepheus bridge.



I wish it were me, but no... I am lucky to have some friends who are good players nearby (Jonas Isaksson and Peter Hansson).

Ask Lace about the ToneBar - I think it will do what you need. It's positioned as a bass/lap steel guitar pickup, but I believe it should sound reasonably same as the other Alumitones.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 2, 2010)

Razzy said:


> Some people should not have access to the internet.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA





This CAN'T be for real...


----------



## Ishan (Oct 4, 2010)

That's funny, I just asked Lace about making me an 8 string Deathbucker  We'll see how that turn out.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 5, 2010)

I sent them an e-mail asking about 7 string ones and if they had any plans, and their response was: 



> Hi Jason,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No mention of custom work.

EDIT: Just sent them an email asking if they would do a custom work.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 5, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I doubt anyone here has messed with them. I just passed a picture of them and remembered seeing them but never really looking into them and was about to make a thread since I don't recall them ever being mentioned here.
> 
> Looks like the deathbuckers new, I'm curious if anyone has used alumitones in general? They claim to do basically the same thing as Q-tuners excluding the being able to adjust the pole pieces since there are none. Been looking for an alternative to Q-tuners since they are so freaking expensive and getting worse
> 
> ...


 
Umm... I thought the whole deal w/ Q-Tuners was that it had like 40 million pole pieces to adjust so you can get whatever tone you want... I'm pretty sure YOU have said that to me before... 

Now... Given that info... How do these new pups w/ no pole pieces do the same thing as Q-Tuners? Are you saying that they're incredibly clear sounding? That's a lot of pups...


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 5, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Been looking for an alternative to Q-tuners since they are so freaking expensive and getting worse
> Theres like no videos on youtube.




Cheesebiscuit: Loves his Q tuners....


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 5, 2010)

i dont think they boast that they are anything like Q-tuners....at all.
I have tried the strat ones, they just offer a different tone all together. The strat ones just seemed to be a bit beefier and broader in terms of frequency range and required me to EQ my properly.

comparing them to a Q Tuner is (imho) incorrect

the Deathbucker should basically a super hot Alumitone 'bucker.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 5, 2010)

They just got back to me, they don't do custom work.


----------



## ElRay (Oct 5, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I sent them an e-mail asking about 7 string ones and if they had any plans, and their response was: ...


Interesting. I emailed them the same question a while back and they said that either the Bassbars or Tonebars would be suitable. Admittedly, I was looking for wider pick-ups because I was planning on a fanned-fret build.

Ray


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 5, 2010)

then they should take that nice advert paragraph off the bottom of their page that says 

"Alumitones can be custom made to your exacting specifications. Etching, engraving, anodizing, inlays, what else can you come up with? Let us know what you have in mind and we'll make your pickups look like what's in your head."



EDIT: probably a lost cause but I just emailed them too. maybe they'll consider custom work if enough people ask for it


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 23, 2010)

Back from the dead!







SO I was just revisiting these alumitone threads since I'm losing hope that q-tuner will re-open any time soon and I needs me a hifi pup.

Just noticed everyones confusion at my comparison, it was basically just both companies claiming to make full range hifi pups. Unless I'm reading what the alumitones do wrong.

Anyway since its been awhile anyone have any more experience with these especially vs q-tuners? I don't even know if they make anything thats gonna fit an 8 string route but for the sake of it heres hoping as I REALLY don't wanna go back to conventional pups.


----------



## Hallic (Nov 24, 2010)

Mabey a n00bquestion: but what is the big between the lace alimunitone and the deathbucker version?(beside the cosmetic blackness  )

Just the frequentie range the Pups are responding to? or also in sound?

very interested in getting some...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 24, 2010)

Hallic said:


> Mabey a n00bquestion: but what is the big between the lace alimunitone and the deathbucker version?(beside the cosmetic blackness  )
> 
> Just the frequentie range the Pups are responding to? or also in sound?
> 
> very interested in getting some...


 I dunno and I've had some deathbuckers [at least I think I do, unless someone sold me Alumitones by mistake, in which case _FUCK YOU EBAY!_] for 6 months or so and still haven't installed them.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 24, 2010)

Hurry the fuck up ace xD


----------



## moshwitz (Nov 25, 2010)

Sup?

I don't know how they compare to the Q-tuners, But I do know that it is a very full range and HOT as fuck P'up.

I have one in one of my Jackson Warriors.





Since I have grown tired of the EMG's I have played since they invented dirt,,,I've been trying to find a P'up I like in this model guitar as I have a few of them. I have since grown addicted to BKP's in all my other types of guitars,,but they don't sound right(at least to my ears) in these guitars due to the angle of the P'up routing, which I have come to believe need some sort of "Blade" type P'up to get it right. I think that is the reason I used the EMG's in there for so long as inside all the black plastic lives a bladed P'up.

I replaced the EMG 81 that was in there and the first thing I noticed was Damn,,,, this thing is loud! and stronger than the 81.

In THIS guitar(ymmv) It is really even across the spectrum too, and I don't want to say airy but really open sounding, even the uncommonly used harmonics like the 2nd fret just jump out effortlessly. 

I had to adjust it down pretty far away from my strings though as I have my AXE-FX input set for my Doberman 7V, and my mirrored Jackson Warrior(strait P'up routing) both with Ceramic Warpigs so it just barely hits the red when I hit the strings hard,,but the Deathbucker was solidly in the red just strumming and not really chunking on them at all at a comparable height. 

All that being said, I am curious of how it would sound in a strait P'up routed guitar though, as I wonder if the higher strings getting picked up closer to the neck is producing the perceived level of evenness across the strings due to the slightly stronger resonance there. I have a 500K vol pot installed on it also, and am also curious if a 250K would skew it a little more towards the bass side by bleeding a little more of the top off.

IDK, if it is what I want for THIS guitar, as I still want to try a few others Like anX2n, or some sort of Bill Lawrence,, maybe even a blackout and try this in another guitar to compare. I wish BKP made a bladed P'up 


Anyway,,,,All in all it seems to be a great P'up so far and I definitely like it as a great replacement for the EMG's, its almost like a passive 81 with just,,,,,more.

MOSHON
DAVE


----------



## RhoadsFan9 (Dec 7, 2010)

so does anyone know how these are compared to the blackouts?
everyone says the blackouts correct every problem emg has while offering less noise and more bass-mids-highs, so the ideal pickup debate should be blackouts vs deathbuckers.... at least those are what im thinking about....

so are they any different in tone?
is it easyer to just get the batterie and go duncan or is it better to switch to the deathbuckers new design?

...ps. do the alumitones lack somthing the original designed passive have or what?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 8, 2010)

moshwitz said:


> Since I have grown tired of the EMG's I have played since they invented dirt,,,I've been trying to find a P'up I like in this model guitar as I have a few of them. I have since grown addicted to BKP's in all my other types of guitars,,but they don't sound right(at least to my ears) in these guitars due to the angle of the P'up routing, which I have come to believe need some sort of "Blade" type P'up to get it right. I think that is the reason I used the EMG's in there for so long as inside all the black plastic lives a bladed P'up.
> 
> I replaced the EMG 81 that was in there and the first thing I noticed was Damn,,,, this thing is loud! and stronger than the 81.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the review, makes me stoked to try it out in the neck of my H500 and H1001. Does it drive the amp quite a bit as compared to a Duncan Jazz or something like that? I'd like a pickup in the neck that can do cleans [doesn't have to be super clean] while still having a nice gain tone for leads when I switch to the neck. 

Hopefully I'll be getting the Megaswitch E and wire packages from StewMac that I need to completely redo two of my guitars, and all but the pots in my FX260.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 8, 2010)

Can you do cleans on the bridge with it?


----------



## -One- (Dec 9, 2010)

Okay, to whoever compared the Alumitone with Q-Tuners, I helped build an Iceman guitar with a Seymour Duncan '59 in the bridge, and a Lace Alumitone in the neck, and not only can I tell you that the Alumitone doesn't sound similar to a Q-Tuner at all, but frankly, between the solid state amp the owner had, and the tube amp I had, I thought the Alumitone just sounded terrible. Really muddy, and overall lacked clarity. I wouldn't personally use one.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Dec 12, 2010)

-One- said:


> Okay, to whoever compared the Alumitone with Q-Tuners, I helped build an Iceman guitar with a Seymour Duncan '59 in the bridge, and a Lace Alumitone in the neck, and not only can I tell you that the Alumitone doesn't sound similar to a Q-Tuner at all, but frankly, between the solid state amp the owner had, and the tube amp I had, I thought the Alumitone just sounded terrible. Really muddy, and overall lacked clarity. I wouldn't personally use one.



Good to know


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 13, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Good to know


 
I'm sure you've probably watched this, as I have, but watch again comparing the bridge Dbucker to the Hotrails in the middle. Not even a comparison. I'm not even sure I'm gonna install these, cuz I think they sound like ass. What a waste of money...


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Dec 13, 2010)

I kinda just disregarded that because the dialed in tones were absolute shit. 

Think I'ma just try something else anyway because upon review it says that theres more treble and bass in the EQ so that its a more even HUGE sound instead of being a transparent sound like Q-tuners.

Dunno wtf to look for but hopefully I'll find something that stacks up to Q-tuners one of these days.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 13, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I kinda just disregarded that because the dialed in tones were absolute shit.
> 
> Think I'ma just try something else anyway because upon review it says that theres more treble and bass in the EQ so that its a more even HUGE sound instead of being a transparent sound like Q-tuners.
> 
> Dunno wtf to look for but hopefully I'll find something that stacks up to Q-tuners one of these days.


 
Lol. Look at the youtube comments for that vid. The guy seems to think they sound great.


----------



## sell2792 (Oct 4, 2011)

YouTube videos don't cut it at all when it comes to tone, whether it be an amp or pickups. The only real way to know is to hear it in person.


----------

